# Gti International



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

:Who is going so I know who to look out for?


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Look at: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 83;start=0

for whos gonna be on the TTOC stand, but i think there are more going who are on other stands or just visiting though


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is anyone travelling down friday and staying ina hotel friday night, if so which hotel and where
cheers 
jonah


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

We're staying fri and sat nights in the Swallow Belstead Brook www.belsteadbrook.co.uk

Rob (TTherapy) is staying there too if his poorly TT gets better by then.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How much does this cost , i'm only on a minimum wage at Mcdonalds


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Not cheap... Its cleaned the gf out for the next few months 

I think you can get it on the net for about Â£55-60ish per person per night 

I don't think there will be rooms left in many places now :-/ , maybe a tent on Vlastan's drive?


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

> :Who is going so I know who to look out for? Â


 Â Me! (on Sunday) Â ;D I'm on the stand

Andy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Been calling round all afternoon trying to book  all i got was " sorry we're fully booked! Theres a car show or something on saturday and sunday" anyway was about to book where u lot were staying and got a returned call from travel lodge.They had a cancelation ;D I now have a room with the Max Power Boys ;D
see you all on the stand ;D
Jonah


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

> :Who is going so I know who to look out for? Â


if you're there on sat', i'll c ya there...... oh btw i'm in the TT. easy to spot out of the zillions of Golf's.........


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Sunday only I'm afraid


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

> Been calling round all afternoon trying to book  all i got was " sorry we're fully booked! Theres a car show or something on saturday and sunday" anyway was about to book where u lot were staying and got a returned call from travel lodge.They had a cancelation ;D Â I now have a room with the Max Power Boys ;D
> see you all on the stand ;D
> Jonah


Nice one  see you there. Remember your back to front baseball cap


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

And dont forget to remove your T-shirt and go bare-chested if the mercury rises above 50o F.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Two of my friends are unable to come along this weekend (Saturday) so I've now got two tickets for sale.

See the For Sale section of the Forum at
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=sell;action=display;num=1052338355;start=0

I want Â£10 plus postage per ticket (which is what they cost) so IM me if you want them.

Rhod


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am sure you will be able to sell them on the day if you ask some of the people queuing by the gate.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> We're staying fri and sat nights in the Swallow Belstead Brook www.belsteadbrook.co.uk
> 
> Rob (TTherapy) is staying there too if his poorly TT gets better by then.


So will I  Anyone else??


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Can I put the Saab on the stand since I won't have my TT ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, TTherapy,

*We* are full (12 cars on Sat/Sun) but why not try the TTOC


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> So will I  Anyone else??


Trying to book a room over the net ,seems if i do it through the website its Â£52 , over the phone Â£96


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Trying to book a room over the net ,seems if i do it through the website its Â£52 , over the phone Â£96


Booked mine yonks ago over the phone: no probs, not too expensive 

Cleaned car for 5!!! hrs today, new decals put on bumper (Dave came to my house ;D ) ... all set to load club regalia and go - after training clients at dawn :-/

See all of you tomorrow/Sat/Sun [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I CAN just turn up and buy a ticket to get in right?

Did I hear someone write that the tickets are 10 pounds per person? Seems kinda steep for walking round a big field of cars. Also - what is the charge for parking your car?

phoTToniq


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I CAN just turn up and buy a ticket to get in right?
> 
> Did I hear someone write that the tickets are 10 pounds per person? Â Seems kinda steep for walking round a big field of cars. Â Also - what is the charge for parking your car?
> 
> phoTToniq


YOU! you...... have a bigger problem of A. Getting out of bed B. Getting there, even with Sat Nav. C. Getting there before everyone is going home!

The parking charge is an extra Â£20, just pay me! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> The parking charge is an extra Â£20, just pay me! Â ;D


Followed by an exit fee of another Â£20, payable to moi ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone else want to twist that knife just a little more? 

I have DIFFERENT sat nav software that actually works now. If I am late it is because I could not get out of bed. I admit, this IS a problem. :-/

Maybe I should give it a miss - seems like I will have to set off REALLY early to be there on time. 
phoTToniq


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Trying to book a room over the net ,seems if i do it through the website its Â£52 , over the phone Â£96


Jonah, that's because if you use the link I posted they do a block booking service - so will say to Swallow Hotel Group we'll take 100 rooms a night, whats your best price ? So they get a better rate.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe I should give it a miss - seems like I will have to set off REALLY early to be there on time. Â
> phoTToniq


Cummon Amir :-*
it's a *lot more* than just walking around some parked cars!!
And yes, you can buy a ticket on the day at the gate.
I shall instruct Lesley to have one ready for you  ;D ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

...sorry i'm TTotally confused. I CAN just turn up and park with the TT mob (Got my sticker) and pay on the gate. What difference does having a ticket make. Can you just drive past everyone who's queueing to pay then? Bit like going to Legoland with an annual pass


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Has anyone got TTherapy's mobile number??


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> ...sorry i'm TTotally confused. I CAN just turn up and park with the TT mob (Got my sticker) and pay on the gate. What difference does having a ticket make. Can you just drive past everyone who's queueing to pay then? Bit like going to Legoland with an annual pass


The windscreen pass will get you onto the pitch not entrance to the event.
13 pound on the day
10 pound in advance

If you don't have a windscreen club pass you will park with all the punters. If you do then you'll be shown the way to the club pitches to park.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Dani - I will be there  Saturday. See you and your flying banana then...

phoTToniq


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Cheers Andy.

Anyone want to meet Rhod and TT500 at South Mimms Services M25/A1(M) intersection tomorrow Saturday at 8am and we'll go in convoy ???

Just let us know


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Simon,

I'm just up the A1, so I'm up for the South Mimms mee up 

Oh, and I haven't got a ticket either (just my club pass)...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok Thanks Clive.

Shall we start a new thread...South Mimms Meeting 

So far its

Rhod_TT
Clived
TT500

Meeting at S Mimms Services M25/A1(M) junction 8am.
Anyone else?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh my god - I can't go to GTI  I am really upset about it :'( It's been in my diary for MONTHS 

I was supposed to submit some work by today and I did not get it done. Will spend all day tomorrow working on it 

phoTToniq.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If anyone wants a ticket / pass and is passing J4A m40 High Wycombe they are available for collection. I am under 2 miles from J4A,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I was supposed to submit some work by today and I did not get it done. Â Will spend all day tomorrow working on it
> phoTToniq.


Sad world: work always gets in the way of having fun (while working hard!!)

It's been a brilliant weeked and great to meat loads of you guys [smiley=dude.gif]

Home at exactly 9:00pm tonight (having set off Fri, 12 noon)


----------

